# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: نحوه ارسال یک دیتا ست با دو دیتا تیبل به استیمول سافت

## Behnam6670

سلام
چجوری میتونم از داخل سی شارپ یه دیتا ست با دوتا جدول رو بفرستم به فایل گزارش؟
من تو یه دیتا ست ساختم با دوتا جدول و تو استیمول هم یه دیتا سورس ساختم که دوتا جدول هم نام جدولهای دیتا ستم توی سی شارپ هستش.وقتی از کد زیر که برای فرستادن یک جدول هستش استفاده میکنم نشون میده ولی وقتی کل دیتا ست رو میفرستم گزارش خالی نشون میده
rpt.RegData(ds.table1)
ولی تو کد زیر گزارش خالیه چیزی پر نمیکنه
rpt.RegData(ds)
ds اسم دیتا ستم توی سی شارپ هستش و rpt  هم شی استیمول
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## MiniMicro

سلام دوستان من هم همین مشکل رو دارم اگر امکان داره یه راهنمایی بفرمایید...

----------


## moory1364

منم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## fatboy

من با asp.net کار می کردم
همین مشکل رو داشتم
کد زیر مشکلم رو حل کرد

report.Dictionary.Clear();
        report.RegData(ds);
        report.Dictionary.Synchronize();

 کد های قبل و بعد report.RegData(ds);

----------

